# Fishbone plus velocity deck



## Nightwalker (31/12/15)

Oh dear. It appears that my one screw on my fishbones build deck is kapoot. Can unscrew or pull out all the way it tighten. Any way to fix this?


----------



## shaunnadan (31/12/15)

Has the head of the screw stripped ?


----------



## Nightwalker (31/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Has the head of the screw stripped ?


It has. And came like that. I can't exchange it. Shop is 800km away


----------



## shaunnadan (1/1/16)

Is it a grub screw? 

Sometimes you can find a bigger allenkey and force it to loosen. I have a deck that uses 2 sets of Allen keys to build because the grub screws have started to widen


----------



## Nightwalker (1/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Is it a grub screw?
> 
> Sometimes you can find a bigger allenkey and force it to loosen. I have a deck that uses 2 sets of Allen keys to build because the grub screws have started to widen


Yes. Ill try that. Thanks bud


----------



## Khan83 (1/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> Oh dear. It appears that my one screw on my fishbones build deck is kapoot. Can unscrew or pull out all the way it tighten. Any way to fix this?


@shaun patrick , Have you tried the rubber band method? Place a rubber band over the screw head & press down over it with your allen key , then unscrew.

Worked for me when I stripped the phillips screw head on the subtank rba .

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Nightwalker (1/1/16)

Khan83 said:


> @shaun patrick , Have you tried the rubber band method? Place a rubber band over the screw head & press down over it with your allen key , then unscrew.
> I will definitely try this.
> 
> Worked for me when I stripped the phillips screw head on the subtank rba .


----------



## shaunnadan (1/1/16)

Khan83 said:


> @shaun patrick , Have you tried the rubber band method? Place a rubber band over the screw head & press down over it with your allen key , then unscrew.
> 
> Worked for me when I stripped the phillips screw head on the subtank rba .



Thank for that tip! It actually works amazingly well. I stripped a carb nut so I wrapped it in a piece of rubber glove and used a vice and it loosened perfectly


----------



## Khan83 (1/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Thank for that tip! It actually works amazingly well. I stripped a carb nut so I wrapped it in a piece of rubber glove and used a vice and it loosened perfectly


Glad to know it worked. Never bothered to try it on bigger jobs cos I assumed it wouldn't work. Sadly many brave drill bits were once sacrificed trying to remove a worn out throttle bolt


----------



## shaunnadan (1/1/16)

Khan83 said:


> Glad to know it worked. Never bothered to try it on bigger jobs cos I assumed it wouldn't work. Sadly many brave drill bits were once sacrificed trying to remove a worn out throttle bolt



I had a set of carb bolts that were all a bit stretched and an old set of spammers that were also worn out. Used to take me a good 20-30min just to take the carb off. 

Then went out and got new studs and a curved spanner. Literally 5min swap for dual carbs now !


----------



## Khan83 (1/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> I had a set of carb bolts that were all a bit stretched and an old set of spammers that were also worn out. Used to take me a good 20-30min just to take the carb off.
> 
> Then went out and got new studs and a curved spanner. Literally 5min swap for dual carbs now !


Right tools for the right job I guess . Macgyvering it sometimes causes more headaches in the long run


----------



## shaunnadan (1/1/16)

Khan83 said:


> Right tools for the right job I guess . Macgyvering it sometimes causes more headaches in the long run



I had a water pump pliers that I used for everything when I was building the lotus ! Never for anything even remotely related to water , lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wyvern (1/1/16)

Wait you built a lotus? Which one? 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (1/1/16)

Wyvern said:


> Wait you built a lotus? Which one?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## gman211991 (1/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> View attachment 42180
> View attachment 42181
> View attachment 42182


What ya running in there? My guess would be a 4 age 16v? Or maybe a 20v?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyvern (1/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> View attachment 42180
> View attachment 42181
> View attachment 42182


Well done my dad races a lotus seven replica so I have a soft spot for all lotuses

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (1/1/16)

gman211991 said:


> What ya running in there? My guess would be a 4 age 16v? Or maybe a 20v?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



Ford cosworth with 40 Weber sidies

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan (1/1/16)

Wyvern said:


> Well done my dad races a lotus seven replica so I have a soft spot for all lotuses
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



Where does he race ? Is he a member of the lotus register ?


----------



## gman211991 (1/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Ford cosworth with 40 Weber sidies


Damn nice 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk
Only thing nicer is 4age formula Atlantic


----------



## Wyvern (1/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Where does he race ? Is he a member of the lotus register ?


I know he was, sure that he still is. He races at Killarney mainly and then once a year in PE. He built the 7 and an elan he found in the middle of nowhere neglected.


----------

